# Warm weather, but Ducks to be had



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Got out this weekend for some scouting and hunting. I was actually really surprised at the number of ducks I saw. Loads of Pintail, Mallards, Teal and Wigeon. Ended up having a decent evening hunt and ended with a couple limits for my friend and I. The ducks decoyed perfectly. I love those kind of days. Still a lot of birds around if you know where to find them. Can't wait for those cold weather hunts.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen more ducks this October than the previous 3 Octobers. We need another front to push through and move some birds. 70+ degree weather with no wind doesn't get birds moving. Although, there are those blue bird days when all hell breaks loose, not often enough for me anymore though. I will take a day where a front is moving through any day over blue skies.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nice Pinner!!!!-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Love those greenie drakes in full plumage


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Me and my son had the best shoot we have had since the 2015-2016 season this last Saturday. Hope it keeps up and we don't get an early freeze!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't remember having so many ducks still hanging around this time of year. Especially Pintails. We had them all over us after we both got our one for the day. Still fun to watch though. I think if you could get out on a day that had some wind blowing to move them around, you could have a great hunt. These nice days don't give them much of a reason to get up.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> Me and my son had the best shoot we have had since the 2015-2016 season this last Saturday. Hope it keeps up and we don't get an early freeze!


Geeze just kill all the hens will ya!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Geeze just kill all the hens will ya!!!


Who do ya think I am, Goosefreak?

Eclipse drakes, hens, it doesn't matter to us. If they fly, they die lol... It was kind of odd though, all the mallards we seen, there were ZERO drakes.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw lots of hens yesterday, too, and the drakes sure are drab. Too early, too warm, too many mosquitoes. Nice to get out, though.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Man, you all are making me miss it out there. I loaded up my October with all sorts of big game hunting because it's been such a lousy month for ducks the past few years. It's no fun to come on here and see that I'm missing out on such good duck action. -O,- I may not make it out to the marsh for 2 more weeks.

Oh well, big game hunting is fun too... and with far fewer mosquitos.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Man, you all are making me miss it out there. I loaded up my October with all sorts of big game hunting because it's been such a lousy month for ducks the past few years. It's no fun to come on here and see that I'm missing out on such good duck action. -O,- I may not make it out to the marsh for 2 more weeks.
> 
> Oh well, big game hunting is fun too... and with far fewer mosquitos.


I'm in your boat or Jeep. After this weekend ducks are gonna die. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Did my first duck hunt Sunday evening. I was all by myself, and plenty of ducks to go around. Got pintail, gadwall and mallards, and my first banded duck! Feels like it will be a good year. Seems like they really like the pintail call.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone turned on the shoveler switch last night. I've been killing plenty of teal and gadwall, but last night I kept killing and decoying spoonies. But yes, there are A TON of birds hanging around if you're willing to go and get them.


----------

